# Official Bagged MK4/MK5 R32 thread



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*To separate searches and to consolidate, I wanted to make a thread for the MK4 R's out there, since there are not too many of us.
Feel free to add any R32 related pictures, MK5 guys chime in and add your own pictures here, I will start out by adding MK4's

Please overload this thread with as many pics as you like, whore it out. 

If I didn't recognize your car I apologize for lack of consuming coffee this morning  If you have a bagged r32, I expect photo's of your car in here! DO IT!opcorn::wave:

Keep it mk4/mk5 specific and on point.

Cheers:beer:*
Jeff's old car (*Moacur*) I dont remember the new owners name, I sry! 








Chuck (*Capt2.slow*)

Pat (*Eastcoaststeeze)*








Trex (*TurboRex*)








Ryan (*CaliSteezR32*)








Darkside (*DarkSideGTI*)








*AreThirdyTwo*








Pomme (*Pommeinzennor*)








Justin (*Swbd4L*)


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Game over.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

VRtotheSix said:


> Game over.


but but they have just begun!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Kevin (*BLKSUNSHINE*)


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Michael. Mark. 5. Nuff said (*Michaelmark5*)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

This should make for an interesting thread.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

ill be in here in a few weeks. pics to come very soon of first round of installs


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

This thread :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

oh mann:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*If you own an R32 or Love someones car, post up a pic/pics! Don't leave me to do all the work! 
If I already posted your car, post up more photo's!*


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

my buddies Eric's .:R (*R32R1*) i'm sure he'll have some better shots soon


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

a few new pictures of mine:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

what about an .:R18t?

:laugh:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

fouckhest said:


> what about an .:R18t?
> 
> :laugh:


It works dude! Love it.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


>


  

Wow.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Been so busy at work, trying to get time to add more pics! C'mon Pat, where are the pics?


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

Not sure whos car this is but it belongs in here for sure.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

That's Pat's car lol.

His was posted above on the Tracer Tech 2's


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

new shots coming soon.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> new shots coming soon.


BMW wheels?

Yes!

Win!

:wave:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Swbd4L said:


> BMW wheels?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> ...


yeah they are BMW wheels. :thumbup:

I am trying to get my hands on some Koni Yellow's or Bilstein Sports for cheap. Still on stock rear shocks. I am thinking I might have to change the rear bags too. I want to go as low as these wheels will let me. :beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> yeah they are BMW wheels. :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to get my hands on some Koni Yellow's or Bilstein Sports for cheap. Still on stock rear shocks. I am thinking I might have to change the rear bags too. I want to go as low as these wheels will let me. :beer:


get bilstein sports, see how low it gets you down from there if it goes further than your current oem setup (I believe) which it probably will. Then just buy another set of AH2's and flip the bags, remove the nipple and weld in a nut just like Arethirdytwo did.

those wheels will look hot on DBP by the way. I'm excited!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

damn thats an old pic you have of me up top, heres some more ive found on the 'tex, new wheels should be on in the next few weeks.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

New wheels and new suspension all around... Crap pics. Built a new wiring harness for the bay and not done yet. Allllllllmost.

Oh and I'm Kyle.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> damn thats an old pic you have of me up top, heres some more ive found on the 'tex, new wheels should be on in the next few weeks.


Yeah sorry buddy I tried searching through your started threads but didnt see those current ones, Looks good dude! :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> New wheels and new suspension all around... Crap pics. Built a new wiring harness for the bay and not done yet. Allllllllmost.
> 
> Oh and I'm Kyle.


Sup Kyle? :wave:

Looks good man! opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What up Justin! Wiring is almost done and then next week I am going to try to repaint both my bumpers and my fenders (need more pull) then re reverse mount the LMs and then... Well then I'm just gonna drive the bitch


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> What up Justin! Wiring is almost done and then next week I am going to try to repaint both my bumpers and my fenders (need more pull) then re reverse mount the LMs and then... Well then I'm just gonna drive the bitch


Want to come paint my car? haha :laugh:


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

I suppose ill throw these in here. Ill post better ones after i get the new wheels on. Tonight is devoted to making my wheels adapters and re-doing the trunk setup for the GTG tomorrow.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Winning!


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I though I would post some pics of my r32 on its dook a** wheels:laugh:


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

here's one of my buddy's old R
build thread HERE


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Soooo love the wheels but especially on a mk5 that rear needs to come down. Camaro style. Such sick wheels though. The old ones looked better all around, these look better from a rear quarter view.



d.tek said:


>


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The yellows work well. I am only a **** hair away from upper control to body contact on the dside and my shock binds on the fuel neck cover pside. IE, as low as you go.



DarkSideGTI said:


> yeah they are BMW wheels. :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to get my hands on some Koni Yellow's or Sports for cheap. Still on stock rear shocks. I am thinking I might have to change the rear bags too. I want to go as low as these wheels will let me. :beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

arethirdytwo said:


> The yellows work well. I am only a **** hair away from upper control to body contact on the dside and my shock binds on the fuel neck cover pside. IE, as low as you go.


Cool, I found a good deal on some Koni's. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Same, I looked on the classifieds last year and scored an almost new set for $50. Go figure.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Brian(eurogruppe) bagged for couple of years.
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...kr.com/5011/5521507832_48b395cc26_b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...kr.com/5252/5521507470_f04df6de5b_b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Cool, I found a good deal on some Koni's. :thumbup:


did you? Where?


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

hey man, im the new owner of Jeff's old car..names Jimmi dont be sorry!:wave:


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

Names Jimmi, I own Jeff(moacurs) old R


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

specialkane7 said:


> Names Jimmi, I own Jeff(moacurs) old R


Jimmi! whats up man. You must post pictures of your car more often! 

I am hoping that all of us R folk can all park in the same area at h2o... would look rather awesome for pictures!
:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

latest pic of my car. Has nothing to do with the suspension though.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> latest pic of my car. Has nothing to do with the suspension though.


purple ay?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Updated stance, XL's installed up front + frame notch. :beer:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

****in the game up bruh. :beer:


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

New wheels on. Spent friday night making adapters!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

****ing Win bro!

:what::what::what::what:

:thumbup:

Bin all u need to complete your car is a black 2 bar grill!


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

binturbo said:


>


loving this


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

Swbd4L said:


> Jimmi! whats up man. You must post pictures of your car more often!
> 
> I am hoping that all of us R folk can all park in the same area at h2o... would look rather awesome for pictures!
> :thumbup:



What up What up! I will def try to post as much as I can:thumbup:

that would be a great plan! just try to keep me updated:beer:


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> Bin all u need to complete your car is a black 2 bar grill!


I have a bonrath grill waiting to be put on. Im not so sure i want to though.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

binturbo said:


> I have a bonrath grill waiting to be put on. Im not so sure i want to though.


If you dont need it let me know. I like having a backup grill... My bonrath is pretty broken but it will work without anyone noticing haha.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

binturbo said:


> New wheels on. Spent friday night making adapters!


specs please?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> specs please?


No pics Pat?
:facepalm:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Swbd4L said:


> No pics Pat?
> :facepalm:


oh yeah, then i guess ill just leave this hear.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> specs please?


18X9.5 et35 wrapped in 215/40's

final offest

front: 22mm
rear: 18mm

my front brakes were rubbing on my wheels a smidge. Little bit of grinding (the wheel) fixed that


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

binturbo said:


> 18X9.5 et35 wrapped in 215/40's
> 
> final offest
> 
> ...


9.5's in the front? holy...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Swbd4L said:


> 9.5's in the front? holy...


I have 9.5's in the front too and with a less aggressive offset than him (25) and I am hitting the very front of the fender where it meets the bumper. 










Mine just barely clear by maybe a mm.



















I'm gonna try a bit more camber to clear the fender.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude yeah I was gunna say how is your wheel not hitting your strut lol


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

I had to pull my fenders a bit to fit the tire in there. I wish i could run a 25mm offset in front. Even at 22 the wheel rubbed the brakes. Maybe with different wheels tho.

Im real jealous of those beamer wheels:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

binturbo said:


> I had to pull my fenders a bit to fit the tire in there. I wish i could run a 25mm offset in front. Even at 22 the wheel rubbed the brakes. Maybe with different wheels tho.
> 
> Im real jealous of those beamer wheels:thumbup:


It's where it's hitting that has me a bit worried. I'm worried about bumper fitment at the ends. Did you have to modify your bumper?


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

Not at all. What size tire are you running? Are those wheels 19's?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

they are 18's with a 215/40.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

binturbo said:


> my front brakes were rubbing on my wheels a smidge. Little bit of grinding (the wheel) fixed that


why not grind down the calipers a tad?


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> why not grind down the calipers a tad?


It wasnt actually rubbing the caliper. It was rubbing the clip that holds the caliper straight as you brake. Plus i wouldnt want grind marks all over the calipers.


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, my name is Kamal and I'm new to the game... once i get a few more pics I'll whore out. 



















airlift XL's up front, AH2's in the rear with Bilstein shocks, accuair e-level management, frame notch, and i even kept the front swaybar  :beer:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> Kevin (*BLKSUNSHINE*)


Not an R... He has a lot of R bits and pieces though.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

$2000 wheels and a bike that costs as much as the bike rack, nice 7.2  That is a stance killer though dude.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Today I looked into my issue with my rear end not going low enough. I thought I was being restricted by the stock shocks, but by the looks of this picture the bag brackets are hitting each other. looks like I might need to sell these bagyards and get some AH2's.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If that is unrestricted max travel then yeah that's your issue. Mine is probably half that thick. I would have to tub the car to take advantage of the travel.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

arethirdytwo said:


> If that is unrestricted max travel then yeah that's your issue. Mine is probably half that thick. I would have to tub the car to take advantage of the travel.


Can you guys post up your top mounts for your AH2's? I need to get the rear lower. :banghead:


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Can you guys post up your top mounts for your AH2's? I need to get the rear lower. :banghead:


There's no mount, just a bolt threaded into the top of the bag., and the bottom is tapped for threads to take a bolt through the subframe. The bolt in the bag screws into a nut that's welded into the empty spot where the nipple perch cuts off... see Ryan's install for more of a step by step... I was too busy watching to remember to take pics. 

Essentially, the only think between the subframe and the car, is the airbag sitting flush on both sides; its secured by two bolts.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

iplayonice said:


> There's no mount, just a bolt threaded into the top of the bag., and the bottom is tapped for threads to take a bolt through the subframe. The bolt in the bag screws into a nut that's welded into the empty spot where the nipple perch cuts off... see Ryan's install for more of a step by step... I was too busy watching to remember to take pics.
> 
> Essentially, the only think between the subframe and the car, is the airbag sitting flush on both sides; its secured by two bolts.


Ryan's thread explained everything perfectly. I will be doing this soon. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup. Had this setup for over a year and a half now with no problems.








Now to whore my one good pic I have taken since it has been done


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Justin the car looks ill. If I was still in Btown Indiana we would be doing a shoot. Just move down here, we are holding it down HARD in Texas


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yup. Had this setup for over a year and a half now with no problems.


I am going to use a rivnut instead of welding in a nut though.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Honestly.... No need for either just run threaded rod. There are holes top and bottom. No clunking, no movement, nothing.


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Honestly.... No need for either just run threaded rod. There are holes top and bottom. No clunking, no movement, nothing.


Correct. I didnt do any welding in the back for the rears. I made a post that threads into the top of the bag, the other side is the same diameter as the hole in the center of the perch on the car.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bingo. Welding, nutserts, etc are just wasting time. Use the oem method and enjoy. It is if I recall a 3/8 thread on one side and the other just needs to be tapped to 3/8.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Just move down here, we are holding it down HARD in Texas


If i could move to austin, i would. That is a great city. I need get back down there soon.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I really need to meet up with u binturbo to get my rear lower... I am not happy with it, and feel it should be down to the wheel like the front.

Only thing is I literally have no idea what I need... Should I just buy new universal AH2's then modify them and go from there? I am considering driving out to your area to have you give me a hand with the welding.


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> I really need to meet up with u binturbo to get my rear lower... I am not happy with it, and feel it should be down to the wheel like the front.
> 
> Only thing is I literally have no idea what I need... Should I just buy new universal AH2's then modify them and go from there? I am considering driving out to your area to have you give me a hand with the welding.


I dont have AH2s but im sure that with those bags flipped youll be sitting pretty. 

If you want to make the trip out here id be more than happy to help you out. Ive got an extra room at my place too.

Not to put the pressure on you or anything, but i will be attending eurowerks this year.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

wooo can't wait for eurowerks


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

binturbo said:


> I dont have AH2s but im sure that with those bags flipped youll be sitting pretty.
> 
> If you want to make the trip out here id be more than happy to help you out. Ive got an extra room at my place too.
> 
> Not to put the pressure on you or anything, but i will be attending eurowerks this year.


nice man, Im super tight on cash at the moment so this might have to wait till after eurowerks, but I will for sure come over and talk to ya at Eurowerks.


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> nice man, Im super tight on cash at the moment so this might have to wait till after eurowerks, but I will for sure come over and talk to ya at Eurowerks.


Sounds good. We will get something figured out for ya.


----------



## dburg123 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dburg123 said:


>


 moar!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Bump this thing from the dead.


----------



## Brandon_g (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bumping a dead thread with a dead car.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_0751 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_0812 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_0612 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## tan05key (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey very nice cars . I love all cars...


----------

